# ever see a deal you cant refuse?



## daved66 (Jun 30, 2012)

i am at a yard sale today, and there is this nice shape, shiny coppertone phillips 3 speed bike,  rack on  the front, vintage speedo drive with a newer sears head.
vintage chrome fenders, the one in the front had the nice "bevel" to it.

$5 price tag....  i normal am a schwinn guy, but had to take it home!


----------



## rhenning (Jun 30, 2012)

I see them all the time which is probably why I have 75+ bikes.  Roger


----------



## tailhole (Jun 30, 2012)

​post a pic of the $5 find please.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jul 1, 2012)

That's funny, I'm a Phillips guy but I just had to buy a coppertone Schwinn
Yeah, we want pics.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 3, 2012)

tailhole said:


> ​post a pic of the $5 find please.




Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen an English bike that color!


----------



## jackomeano (Jul 4, 2012)

*Phillips*

I know why It cost only 5 dollars!  Junk< Have a little pride. Unless you needed:eek: to tinker or just get a part or two!


----------

